
Lists.design — Real data, ready to be placed in your design - cadencezero
https://lists.design/
======
cadencezero
Hi HN, just wanted to share my latest side project. It essentially is a
gallery of lists of data that you may need in your mockups. It pairs well with
the Craft by Invision Sketch-plugin.

The project has been online for a week, so feel free to give me your feedback
as well as new lists that you think would be good to have on there.

All lists are available on Github.

Thanks!

